# wookie is off on a trip



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well as of Tuesday after work I will be leaving for a few days .
Wednesday at 6am I will be flying high in the skies wreaking chaos and dstruction till I land in Halifax, Nova scotia then I will dominate the other teams and hopefully return triumphant on the 28th with a medal .

english( leaving Wednesday for volleyball tournament, playing with a broken thumb that I broke on friday and then return the 28th to rest a day and go back to work)

did I mention broken thumbs bite very very badly :O

nate (NAKED WOOKIE)


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

oh and hopefully I should come back with a ton of photos if all goes well


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

good luck dude! keep us updated and get better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Good luck! That sucks about your thumb. Try to have fun anyways.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well I hate physiotherapists ..
2 weeks no volleyball so this trip ends up being support/ ball boy now


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Wooh! Good luck Nate! Can't wait to see some stunning photos. 

Edit: Aww, sorry about that.  Have fun anyway, and take tons of pics.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we aren't gonna have to worry about you getting a broke neck or anything;are we???
have a safe trip;and the best of luck to you and your team..


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hehe funny thing about my thumb was it was a random accident,, I was bringing my hand up and my setter brought his elbow down and boom .
thought it was just jammed but it kept hurting more then my worst jams so got xrays and discovered the joy of broken bones yet again

and thanks all,, I plan on coming back with a ton of photos being how I can't do much else


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

have fun on your trip and post the photos


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Spike 1 for the FF!

GL! HF!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well was a pretty wicked trip.
gorgeous up there :O.

my team took 4th and I ended up taping my thumb to my hand at the last 3 games so got to play some


----------

